
Advice for New Freelance Developers - benAO90
Can more experienced freelance developers offer some advice to someone trying to launch their freelance career? Specifically, I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on<p>-building up clientele<p>-client communication<p>-remote workflows<p>-time tracking<p>-contracts and other legal concerns<p>Thank you!
======
brudgers
Only the first matters. Without it, all the others are irrelevant. With it,
they are not worth optimizing because good enough is good enough.

Work with clients who 1. are happy to Pay 2. Trust you. Avoid adversarial
clients. Avoid clients who indicate that they don't want to pay. Avoid
projects where the value you are delivering is a multiple of your normal fee.

Good luck.

~~~
PaulHoule
What exactly do you mean by "Avoid projects where the value you are delivering
is a multiple of your normal fee?"

~~~
brudgers
Looks like I left out a "not".

------
welder
> Time Tracking

Check out [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) to for automated time
tracking.

